# How do you stop the negative thoughts from creeping in again. ..



## Bubbles 74 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am very lucky to have a DD from my 4th attempt with DE (7th attempt overall). When she was 8 months we decided to start trying for #2, I have no tubes so ivf is our only option but we had 7 frozen blasts so we were hopeful. So I stopped breastfeeding and we jumped on the roller coaster once again. That was a year ago and now all of our frosties are gone with not even a hint of a bfp..

We have now moved to another clinic and I've just started the meds for another fresh cycle. The trouble is I'm finding all the old worries and doubts I had before my DD are creeping back in. I'm finding it really hard to be positive and can't imagine it working to the point where I'm already thinking about what our next plan will be when this cycle fails. It's hardly the right attitude to start a new cycle with! Am I the only one or have others felt this way too? Anyone felt this way and all had success? I'm driving myself potty right now so any words of wisdom welcome! 

Thanks for reading! Xx


----------



## LizB78 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Bubbles im exact same, I had my ds on my 1St de cycle (6th ivf). Thought we'd cracked it and got our donor to do a freeze all cycle. Since then we've had two fets, both bfn. Now im heading into yet another hysto and another fresh de cycle. Been feeling low the last few weeks and like you can feel all the same negative thoughts I had before having ds creeping in. Nearly everyone who was pregnant when I was including those who did ivf have had more children since. Two of my friends who had their babies at the same time as me had second babies this week. Doesn't help that me DH and ds have all been sick recently. I need to snap out of my mood and count my blessings but so hard when I know what we're headed into. I cant decide if its just a numbers game and if we keep trying we'll eventually get there or if I should just try and enjoy my life, give up on ivf and be grateful for my little miracle. Sorry im sure I haven't cheered you up but just wanted to say your not alone.


----------

